# tacometro Megane en Kangoo



## kangooman (Ago 3, 2006)

tengo un tablero Megane colocado en una Kangoo y lamentablemente en mi kangoo falta en la computadora el pin 70 donde iria conectado este tacometro. 
Los entendidos dicen que no se puede conectar y que habria que cambiar la computadora, o que de conectarlo a la bobina indicaria solo la mitad de las rpm reales.
Yo se que alguien quizas le debe haber encontarado la vuelta para hacerlo funcionar bien. Estás allí ??????
Gracias.


----------



## negrito-uox (Dic 8, 2006)

pincha el tacometro del megane.busca cuantas conexiones tiene. la mayoria necesita positivo +    negativo -    y señal de rpm  que viene del negativo de la bobina.  no creo que te de la mitad de la revoluciones .Ahora si es asi  saca la esfera del tacometro y cambiale la graduacion numerica.  Suerte.


----------



## chipnguis (Ene 13, 2007)

Seria interesante que digas que motor de kangoo tienes y el tablero de que version de megane le queres colocar y con eso te podria ayudar un poco mas ya que varia si es diesel o naftero y si es inyeccion o carburador, igual no vienen con carburador =P. Saludos!


----------

